# 22 Zoll 24 Zoll Vergleich



## Scorprulebad (28. November 2008)

Hi
Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach nem neuen Monitor.
Kennt ihr irgendeine Internetseite die einen 24 Zoll Monitor neben einen 22 Zoll Monitor stellt, sodass man den Größenunterschied erkennen kann??

Kann leider nicht in den Mediamarkt fahren, da bei mir keiner in der Nähe ist, sodass ich aufs Internet angewiesen bin.

So wie hier einen 17,19 und 20 Zoll Monitor

Google-Ergebnis für http://blog.ronnyristau.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/2monitor-betrieb.jpg


----------



## Nuklon (28. November 2008)

Bei sowas würde ich dir aber wirklich ein Geschäft empfehlen oder du nimmst ganz klassisch mal nen Zollstock. Breite und Höhe der Monitore stehen meist mit dabei. 
Bildern im Internet würde ich da nicht nicht wirklich vertrauen, da z.B die Entfernung der Kamera eine Rolle spielt, wie groß der Unterschied wirkt.


----------



## Biosman (28. November 2008)

Jo denke das wäre am besten! Einfach in ein Geschäft und sich selber ein bild machen! War heute selber hin und ab mir nen 24 Zöller angeschaut. *bin noch immer am überlegen...*


----------



## MoS (28. November 2008)

Hilft dir das hier weiter?
http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/1644/lcdsizejx5cw1.gif


----------



## AjS (28. November 2008)

Ich würde auch empfehlen sich im Geschäft ein Bild zu machen.

sonst:  http://www.arcor.de/iimages/33/art_440x330_V12DZa2yZIXApV6DiWGq8mSJktOK.jpg


----------



## Scorprulebad (29. November 2008)

A ja klasse.
Gibt mir schon ne grobe Vorstellung!

Hat jemand vielleicht noch ein anderes Bild bzw. Graifk ?


----------

